# Are You Kidding Me? Mothballs Dangerous?



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Well that's the news from the European Union’s Rapid Alert System for Non-Food Dangerous Products (RAPEX). Mothballs, especially those made here in the Philippines are supposedly a serious health hazard.

To learn more, follow the story HERE.
{Philippine Daily Inquirer}


Side Note: as far as I'm concerned, I'll use the mothballs rather than deal with lizzards, small snakes, and thumb sized cockroaches in my closets and drawers:help:. 
Bothballs?? -----Give me a break :der:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

The joys of the EU lunacy


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

speechless.


----------

